# First no suggestions - now no daily call



## gadgetgaz (Dec 31, 2002)

I just noticed the last successfull call was Saturday. I tried forcing a daily call that fails every time and also a test call fails. "Failed. Service unavailable".

I use a network connection and I haven't changed a thing on my network.

Anyone else seen any issues?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Hiya! Sorry, no problems here. Last Call: Monday 22nd Sep at 23:58, also via a network.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

gadgetgaz said:


> I just noticed the last successfull call was Saturday. I tried forcing a daily call that fails every time and also a test call fails. "Failed. Service unavailable".
> 
> I use a network connection and I haven't changed a thing on my network.
> 
> Anyone else seen any issues?


No problem on that front here:-

Last Successful Call:- Wednesday 24th Sep at 02:30
Last Guide Data Index:- Wednesday 24th Sep at 03:42
Next Scheduled Call:- Thursday 25th Sep at 02:31
Guide Data To:- Monday 13th Oct 2008


----------



## FluffyLob (Apr 25, 2003)

Mine failed last night with the same Failed: Service Unavailable message...

Connecting via network (and have been for years). I haven't made any changes, but haven't had a chance to check into it in any detail yet.


----------



## gadgetgaz (Dec 31, 2002)

I managed to force a daily call after about 5 attempts two days ago. It failed an automatic call yesterday and it failed this morning with a Failed..Service unavailable message.

Very annoying

EDIT: just forced two daily calls - both failed. What could be wrong here?

EDIT2: whereas, two test calls both succeeded!


----------



## gadgetgaz (Dec 31, 2002)

> EDIT: just forced two daily calls - both failed. What could be wrong here?
> 
> EDIT2: whereas, two test calls both succeeded!


Sorry to quote myself, I did some more testing. The "Failed. service inavailable" message is from TiVoweb. When I look at the phone Connection option from TiVo itself it says "Failed. Number unavailable".

I suppose it's another way of just saying that it didn't get an answer?

Does the fact that I get a "success" response from a test call mean that the problem is at the service centre end rather than at my TiVo?


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

I would suggest that your TiVo is trying to use the phone connection rather than the network. My two TiVos inexplicably did this some time ago and I had to use nic_config_tivo to switch to dialup, Power-cycle, do a call, set to network and power cycle to get them going again.

If you try this, watch out for the bug in nic_config_tivo that resets the gateway address when you change the dialup method - in other words, change the gateway as well after changing the call type!


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Oh - another thing to check: rc.sysinit.author - make sure all lines have & at the end.


----------



## gadgetgaz (Dec 31, 2002)

Everything looks ok, Colin and I managed a successful call today via the network.

Seeing as it does manage the odd successful call now and then I'd be surprised if it was due to my settings.


----------



## gyre (Nov 22, 2003)

I've been having the same problems. Last successful call was last Saturday. I've changed nothing. 

[Edit: except one option in the router... sigh... see below]

-- gyre --


----------



## gyre (Nov 22, 2003)

Additional information... I can see packets going to the tivo server, but after a period of waiting, I see this in the log:

```
09/30:06:24:46: /tvbin/TClient: updateStatus: In Progress CL| 30 24
09/30:06:24:46: /tvbin/TClient: SendDialupEvent 30 9 CL|30
09/30:06:24:46: /tvbin/TClient: updateStatus: In Progress ST| 33 14
09/30:06:24:46: /tvbin/TClient: SendDialupEvent 30 9 ST|33
09/30:06:24:46: /tvbin/TClient: About to connect to 204.176.49.3:80
09/30:06:24:46: /tvbin/TClient: Executing HTTP command: /tvbin/http_post /var/log/svclog http://204.176.49.3:80/tivo-service/mlog.cgi OFF OFF ON
09/30:06:24:47: /tvbin/TClient: about to do TCD411 Call
09/30:06:24:47: /tvbin/TClient: Executing HTTP command: /tvbin/tclient_post 204.176.49.3:80 /var/tmp/TCD411.send /var/tmp/TCD411.recv 300 ON
09/30:06:29:47: /tvbin/TClient: http POST command failed: timeout waiting to read
09/30:06:29:47: /tvbin/TClient: doHttpCall returned: 0
09/30:06:29:47: /tvbin/TClient: Connect/POST has failed, we've warned the user, set status to Failed
09/30:06:29:47: /tvbin/TClient: failed connect - aborting
09/30:06:29:47: /tvbin/TClient: Will kill pppd
09/30:06:29:53: /tvbin/TClient: updateStatus: Failed ST| 33 14
Saving 'ST|14' to result file
09/30:06:29:53: /tvbin/TClient: writing Failed to LastCallStatus
```
I can ping 204.176.49.3 just fine from the tivo. It just seems to be hanging on its response.

Has anybody else had this problem?

Thanks!

-- gyre --


----------



## gyre (Nov 22, 2003)

Yup, the tivo server does start to talk to my tivo, at least as far as the connection completes, but no data comes back from doing a post.

The failed log says:


```
Tue Sep 30 10:05:03 2008: /tvbin/tclient_post invoked
connecting to 204.176.49.3:80
read 363 bytes from file
writing 363 bytes to socket
socket 19 ready for writing
wrote 363 bytes to socket
EOF read from file
select-ing for header
timeout waiting to read
```
Whereas the last working connect, on saturday, says:


```
Sat Sep 27 15:36:14 2008: /tvbin/tclient_post invoked
connecting to 204.176.49.3:80
read 363 bytes from file
writing 363 bytes to socket
socket 19 ready for writing
wrote 363 bytes to socket
EOF read from file
select-ing for header
data ready on socket 19
read 195 bytes from sock = 19...
```
I'm not sure where I go from here.

-- gyre --


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Gyre, not much help, but the IP address I see is 204.176.49.3 as well and my call is successful.

I wouldn't know where to go from there either.


----------



## gyre (Nov 22, 2003)

Sorted. Panic over.

It was a setting on one of my routers. In particular my Speedtouch 585v6.

The setting was called 'web browsing interception', and I'd changed it from 'automatic' to 'enabled' a few days ago. 

It *seemed* to have no effect on anything I did on the web... koff.

I'm guessing 'enabled' doesn't like tivo's odd http style.

Phew! 

-- gyre --


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

My Daily Call is at 2.30am every day (fixed it there using a cron job that trips the call) and I'm not having any problems getting the data.

Perhaps you should try changing your call time to the wee small hours? Although of course that is still early evening US time.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

He could, but it was a router problem and nothing else. Time-of-day wasn't a problem. Do you not read forums first before posting?


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

cwaring said:


> He could, but it was a router problem and nothing else. Time-of-day wasn't a problem. Do you not read forums first before posting?


I wrote the reply yesterday and then got diverted and it was still sitting there in my browser waiting to be posted when I closed the other 25 Firefox sessions!


----------



## gyre (Nov 22, 2003)

Thanks pete, but in my case it was buggy http handling through one path of my router. Took ages to track down. Thought it was the transparent proxy problem to start with.

-- gyre --


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

gyre said:


> Thanks pete, but in my case it was buggy http handling through one path of my router. Took ages to track down. Thought it was the transparent proxy problem to start with.
> 
> -- gyre --


Strange things these wireless routers.

I have been using Channel 13 (one of only two channels with guaranteed no co channel interference on UK wifi routers) perfectly successfully for several years on my Netgear DG834G but today the connection with my PC and my Reciva internet radio kept dropping every 10 minutes.

I changed to Channel 1 and now I have no problems at all. I used to avoid Channel 1 to avoid a clash with my video sender but I now no longer use the video sender...........


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> I wrote the reply yesterday and then got diverted and it was still sitting there in my browser waiting to be posted when I closed the other 25 Firefox sessions!


Okay. Not the reply I was expecting  Did you not think to re-read the thread first? What the heck; never mind


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

cwaring said:


> Okay. Not the reply I was expecting  Did you not think to re-read the thread first? What the heck; never mind


I thought it would still be ongoing as it sounded like one of those run and run problems. I am glad to hear a solution has been found.:up:


----------



## bugmenever (Feb 4, 2007)

Pete77 said:


> I have been using Channel 13 (one of only two channels with guaranteed no co channel interference on UK wifi routers)


Why is this?


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

bugmenever said:


> Why is this?


See http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=155838


----------



## gyre (Nov 22, 2003)

I'm not a fan of wireless networking. I use homeplug throughout the house and am generally pleased with it. Especially for streaming video.

Luckily, my problems weren't wireless related. Just some shoddy coding done by thompson/alcatel 

-- gyre --


----------



## Pugwash (May 23, 2003)

Pete77 said:


> Strange things these wireless routers.


My wireless kept dropping to two laptops sat 6ft from the router last week - I assume one of my neighbours got a new toy/phone/router on an interferring channel so I moved mine too.

My daily call (internet) failed yesterday too - RJ45 has a broken clip and had fallen out the router. Doh!


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Pugwash said:


> My wireless kept dropping to two laptops sat 6ft from the router last week - I assume one of my neighbours got a new toy/phone/router on an interferring channel so I moved mine too.


Whatever is now interfering on channel 13 is not a wifi router as my Centrino Proset utility can't find it on a scan. However perhaps its a DECT phone or something.

A check of local wifi channels now in use shows me that Channel 7 is free so I have moved there as along with channels 1 and 13 it is one of only three wifi channels guaranteed not to overlap with neighbouring channels. The result is I now have a totally rocksolid wifi connection.

A year or two ago channel 7 was in use here but my neighbours have now replaced their Bekin router with some BT/Thomson N standard Home Hub router offering and since they are clueless about technology I can only assume this came set up to use Channel 1 by default instead of the previous usual wifi default of channel 11.


----------



## Pugwash (May 23, 2003)

Could also be a wireless network not broadcasting the SSID, or can you still spot those?


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Pugwash said:


> Could also be a wireless network not broadcasting the SSID, or can you still spot those?


I can still see those as "SSID Not Broadcast" along with the wifi type and channel used.


----------



## gadgetgaz (Dec 31, 2002)

I am the OP and I still have the same problem. I have checked everything I was advised to before the thread moved on to Gyre's wifi problems.

Wifi is not my problem, I have a wired LAN.

My last successful call was Sunday 28th Sept. It has tried twice a day since then and failed every time. It will however succeed on the odd forced occasion.

Can anyone help me?


----------



## gyre (Nov 22, 2003)

heh, sorry for ninja-hijacking your post. does this help?

-- gyre --

p.s. mine wasn't a wifi problem either... but just a bug on my adsl router.


----------



## martin.law (May 4, 2002)

My last successful cal was also Sunday 28th. I have checked everything including switching to Dialup and back - including reboots. I can PING www.bbc.co.uk from my TiVo so its not a network issue.

Is there something going on ...


----------



## Pugwash (May 23, 2003)

Mine's working over internet ok. I had a couple of failures recently but the last attempt succeeded this afternoon.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Can't remember the last time I had a problem here (that wasn't of my own making, that is )


----------



## gadgetgaz (Dec 31, 2002)

Hehe, don't worry about that Gyre. 

I'll peruse that link bat on first sight it looks like it's dealing with proxies and I don't use one.

I was wondering what logs I need to check to diagnose the failures.

As I have previously mentioned I can sometimes force a successfull call at certain times of the day.


----------



## gyre (Nov 22, 2003)

It's dealing with transparent proxies. Usually the ones that your ISP puts in the way without telling you. The small fix doesn't hurt anything, and might even help.

-- gyre --


----------



## wonderboy (May 27, 2003)

Neither of my Tivos has made a successful call since the weekend. I've just forced a daily call and it's "downloading" so hopefully will be OK. Weird though.


----------



## grum (May 9, 2002)

I've not had a successful call since last Friday via network but Colin's comment...



> Oh - another thing to check: rc.sysinit.author - make sure all lines have & at the end.


... reminded me that I had edited rc.sysinit.author last week and lo, a missing & !!

I've got no idea why this would cause the daily call to fail but I'm glad somebody does know, so thanks again.

Graham.


----------



## wonderboy (May 27, 2003)

Aha, that could be it! I modified it to add the suggs.tcl hack (which is quite brilliant)

will modify them back and test. Thanks.


----------



## wonderboy (May 27, 2003)

aye, that fixed it, needed an & at the end. Worth committing that one to memory.:up:

# Start suggs hack to record suggestions now UK Tivos cannot
/var/hack/suggs.tcl -threshold 1 &


----------



## smiffy (Mar 6, 2002)

gyre said:


> Sorted. Panic over.
> 
> It was a setting on one of my routers. In particular my Speedtouch 585v6.
> 
> The setting was called 'web browsing interception', and I'd changed it from 'automatic' to 'enabled' a few days ago.


I've got the same router and have not had a successful connection for about 12 days. The router has been in place for the last three months - so I have had some successful calls - with the default settings.

I've changed the "web browsing interception" setting to disabled and rebooted the router - but I still cant make s daily call. The error message I get in my TivoWeb log is Failed. Wrong number


----------

